# Gossip Girl



## sandyyyy <3 (Dec 27, 2007)

Does anyone here watch the t.v. series gossip girl?


----------



## aziajs (Dec 27, 2007)

I do.  I hated it at first but now I love it!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Dec 27, 2007)

yea lol it was kinda boring in the beginning but it got more and more exciting later on


----------



## messhead (Dec 27, 2007)

I love this show... I am a big fan of the books as well and I am a little dissapointed that the show strayed from the book. Nevertheless, I watch it every week and can't wait til the next new episode!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 27, 2007)

I Love this show, I watch the episodes on the cw website.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Dec 27, 2007)

I want to watch the next one! But it comes out next year unfortunately lol


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 27, 2007)

i was a huge fan of the books but for some reason i cannot get into the show... i feel as if the casting could've been better on some of the characters because they were described in such detail in the book that you would think that they would try to cast them to a T. but I don't really think they did and it i guess it kind of spoiled it for me.


----------



## Joslyn (Dec 27, 2007)

i LOVE this show. i never read the books, but i may if my books to read list runs low.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Dec 27, 2007)

I've read the first 2 books then I never got around to reading the rest of the other books.


----------



## XShear (Dec 27, 2007)

LOVE this show. And such a gorgeous cast!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 27, 2007)

love this show .... I download the episodes every week since they dont run in italy lol...


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 27, 2007)

when i saw a preview for this before it came out, i thought it will be one of the stupid shows but after watching it, i love it. i can't wait for next week's episode. it will be good.


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 27, 2007)

^I agree with Noahlowry.

Man I was pissed when Gilmore Girls finished up last year, and my beloved but not loved by many Veronica Mars was cancelled. So ppl were sending me links, saying Gossip Girl would fill the Gilmore Girls void and at first I was a nay-sayer. But I've given it a chance and am hooked!!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Dec 27, 2007)

sooo what do you guys think will happen in nexts weeks episode?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 27, 2007)

i loovee the books but the show just isnt what i thought it would be.
plus the people are way diffeerent and idk i just dont like it


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_i loovee the books but the show just isnt what i thought it would be.
plus the people are way diffeerent and idk i just dont like it_

 
I can't really remember what happened in the books but it does seem like it is different from the book.


----------



## Jennybella (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my GODDDDDDDDDDDD Im seriously obsessed lol.. Im in love with the guy who plays Chuck Bass and the one who plays Dan Humphry. I cant wait for the next episodee


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennybella* 

 
_oh my GODDDDDDDDDDDD Im seriously obsessed lol.. Im in love with the guy who plays Chuck Bass and the one who plays Dan Humphry. I cant wait for the next episodee_

 
The one plays Dan is so hot! lol


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandyyyy <3* 

 
_sooo what do you guys think will happen in nexts weeks episode? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
got this off of tv.com

"IMPROMPTU PARTY AT THE SCHOOL SWIMMING POOL

Serena, Blair, Nate, Chuck and their entourage break into the school swimming pool for a night of fun, but when a member of their group nearly drowns, the school threatens to expel the person responsible for the break-in. Everyone agrees to keep a secret pact and say nothing, but it ultimately creates major tension between Serena and Dan, who isn't sure hes ready to take the fall for someone else and risk his future. Vanessa is working on a documentary project about private schools and accidentally captures Blair and Chuck discussing their affair. Lily contemplates telling Rufus how she really feels about him."


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Jan 10, 2008)

did anyone watch tonights episode or last weeks? it's such a long wait for the next one to come on the 28th!


----------



## girlstar (Jan 10, 2008)

Last night's was pretty crazy!! I can't help it but I was rooting for Chuck and Blair to get together..  but it looks like that won't be happening! The next one is really on the 28th? God, that's ages away!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 10, 2008)

i'm not sure if i understood what Chace said on Regis & Kelly but the 1st season episodes will start again on January 28th so if you missed anything or just want to watch it again, you can watch it then. it's moving to a new night but they didn't say anything about a new episode.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Jan 11, 2008)

it's all because of that stupid writer's strike! boo!!


----------



## kalikana (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm LOVING GG right now! At first I thought, eh it was an alright show.. I'm not gonna say I'm into it because everyone else I knew watched it, but now I'm glad that my friends made me watch it because I'm obsessed. ahaha. And not just because THEY watch it. I'm so in love with Dan! lol. I think he's so hot.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jan 28, 2008)

ok wait, so theres a new one tongiht right? i hope so because i've been really excited about it all day...


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 28, 2008)

there are no more new ones. The writers strike threw a monkey wrench in there. I would check the descriptions and see if maybe you've missed one.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Feb 8, 2008)

boo to the writer's strike!


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 8, 2008)

but apparently it looks like the strike may be over by the end of the weekend, some ppl are saying they are 99% certain its worked out. I hope they are right, but there will definitely be some time delay before new shows (and they said new ones would prob be in march but only maybe 5-6 episodes of some shows and then they'd still have their summer hiatus til fall). 

The crappy programming that some channels have put to fill the void just stinks.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 8, 2008)

i remember reading somewhere in a magazine stating that Gossip Girl is on hiatus right now. it didn't said anything about Gossip Girl not having any new episodes due to the writer's strike.


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 9, 2008)

everywhere I've read online says the hiatus is due to the strike.  BuzzSugar  but apparently I just read they could be back to work this week and new episodes in April? *shrug* I just want it back!!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Feb 9, 2008)

Until April?! That's such a long wait!! I hope they have it sooner if not that means I need to start watching my Asian dramas again lol.


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL yea I guess we'll have to hear for the official word on when new stuff comes back. I guess in a way its good as I SHOULD be concentrating on school before summer......but I miss my weekly tv break from school work!


----------



## amoona (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok GG - totally obsession. Am I the only one that really wants Chuck and Blair to get together? I hope the new episoides start rolling in March and not April. I read that the WGA is going to decide tomorrow whether they accept the terms of their contracts or not. PLEASE accept!


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL I'm on the Chuck-Blair bandwagon. He's outwardly trying to be a bad ass but you can kinda tell he does have a soft side which I hope is explored more. I think they could tone each other down. I'm all for it! Nate is cute and all, but imagine him with Jenny? That could be interesting and would PISS Blair off I'm sure.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Feb 9, 2008)

^LOL that would be something worth watching for sure!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Feb 15, 2008)

Has anyone watched any of the episodes lately? I haven't been able to catch up!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandyyyy <3* 

 
_Has anyone watched any of the episodes lately? I haven't been able to catch up!_

 
i haven't been watching it because its all old episodes. you can watch it on cwtv.com


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 21, 2008)

Gossip Girl will come back April 21st with 5 new episodes.


----------



## SELFstyled (Feb 24, 2008)

Lordy I cannot wait for this show to start back up! I was unsure of it the first couple of episodes but soon I somehow got sucked in. Plus, they play/feature great music! I've downloaded quite a few songs off iTunes because of this show.

I reeeeally want Lily & Rufus to get together. lol


----------



## jnny (Feb 24, 2008)

^I knnnow!!! Lily and Rufus will be perfect together!
*sigh* but imagine your own kid dating the son/daughter of the one you love;(


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Feb 27, 2008)

^ lol that's so wrong


----------



## juicygirl (Feb 27, 2008)

cant wait for new eps!!! stupid writers strike put everything on hold...oh well at least one tree hills on tonight!!! i am obsessed with that show!!


----------



## Pure Vanity (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicygirl* 

 
_cant wait for new eps!!! stupid writers strike put everything on hold...oh well at least one tree hills on tonight!!! i am obsessed with that show!!_

 
Nannie Carrie what a bitch!

I have to DL gg everything takes forever to air in the UK.

Ed Westwick Mmmm anyone heard his band, The Filthy Youth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MySpace.com - The Filthy Youth - UK - Indie / Punk / Rock - www.myspace.com/thefilthyyouth


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicygirl* 

 
_cant wait for new eps!!! stupid writers strike put everything on hold...oh well at least one tree hills on tonight!!! i am obsessed with that show!!_

 
one tree hill was also affected by the writers' strike but they have filmed a few episodes before the writers strike began thats why you have been seeing some new episodes. there's only 3 episodes left before they go on a month hiatus. the last episode will be on march 18th, then they go on their month hiatus and will be back april 14th.

according to tv.com, the 100th episode will air on March 18th and Karen is back with Lily. we finally get to see Lucas's little sister.


----------



## SamraLoved1 (Feb 27, 2008)

when i get a chance to...i love it


----------



## juicygirl (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pure Vanity* 

 
_Nannie Carrie what a bitch!
_

 
i know right?!?! i hope shes really quitting though but somehow i doubt it. &&nathan should just tell haley already!! ahh, i really want things to work for haley and nathan!! i should start a one tree hill thread for real!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Gossip Girl!*

Its coming back a week from monday (the 21st) Thank god!! Who else is obssessed with this show?? Also check out these pics i found from the new episodes...OMFG is right! scandalous!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Gossip Girl!*

i can't wait for it. here is the description for Monday's episode:

Dan visits his mother and upon his return home he's surprised to meet Rufus' new girlfriend. She apparently spent the night and is now making pancakes in the kitchen. We see Blair at a club alone at a huge table waiting for her friends to arrive, but no one has shown up yet. Jenny goes to sell some of her things at a consignment shop.
Serena struggles to adjust to living with Chuck, and receives disturbing packages from an unknown sender.


----------



## xJUDYx (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Gossip Girl!*

cant wait!..i've been watching one tree hill dvds to make up for no GG


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Gossip Girl!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i can't wait for it. here is the description for Monday's episode:

Dan visits his mother and upon his return home he's surprised to meet Rufus' new girlfriend. She apparently spent the night and is now making pancakes in the kitchen. We see Blair at a club alone at a huge table waiting for her friends to arrive, but no one has shown up yet. Jenny goes to sell some of her things at a consignment shop.
Serena struggles to adjust to living with Chuck, and receives disturbing packages from an unknown sender._

 
Thanks so much!!  i hadnt heard anything about the new episode yet!

My thoughts on this:

Hmm...Rufus is cooking his new gf pancakes?? is that the girl that he met in the gallery? thats a bold move when you live in a small apartment with your two children...

Can't wait to see the fall out with Blair... i have to say i cant see Nate forgiving her any time soon, if at all. Is anyone wanting to maybe see chuck and blair together? i think it could be interesting, they're very similar..

And lastly, do you think the "disturbing package" that Serena gets could be from Michelle Trachtenberg? She is supposed to join the cast as someone from Serena's past who knows secrets about her.. So maybe she's trying to blackmail Serena with some scandalous pictures or something, hmm...

OMG, i cant wait!


----------



## goink (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Gossip Girl!*

I love Blair + Chuck. They're so much alike.
I don't think Nate should be too judgmental towards Blair. He has tried it before, the best friend thing. Worse, he kept it a secret for six months, while Serene was away. Nate, imo, didn't treat Blair as an actual girlfriend.
I never liked Jenny, but I can't believe that she's the girl in Jim Carrey's "How the Grinch Stole Christmas".


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Apr 16, 2008)

New episodes come back on Monday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait lol


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Apr 21, 2008)

New episodes start tonight!! I found this article on Zap2it and wanted to remind everyone to tune in tonight because they will NOT be streaming anymore on the CW site, you can only see episodes now on the CW itself...


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 21, 2008)

OMFG IM SO ADDCITED TO THIS SHOWWWW!!!!!!!!

I really love Blair and Serena. 

Im not going to say much more about this episode because i dont want it to be a spoiler for those in the mid west-west coast.

so glad this show is back on


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Apr 21, 2008)

lol I have to wait another hour before I can see the new episode


----------



## Rennah (Apr 21, 2008)

I love this show!
It's so much fun.


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 22, 2008)

I really think Leighton Meiester (def butchered her name, whoops) needs more props. I feel like all the interviews done focus on Blake Lively, and i love her and all, but i LOVE LM. 

Now that Georgina is coming back, I wish i had read more of the series because now im lost.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 22, 2008)

I love this show. Last night's episode was so good.

For anyone living in Canada who can't use the CW site, TV Shows, Movies, Music Videos and Clips-Search, Watch & Discuss - SideReel works and has lots of links that download pretty fast.


----------



## MAC_Diva (Apr 22, 2008)

Awesome Episode last night! Does anyone remember Georgina from the books?


----------



## princess lissa (Apr 23, 2008)

Georgina is actually not a main character in the book. She only comes in for 1 of the books. I can't remember which one but it's the book where Serena and Blair become friends again and go on a ski trip with Serena's family and they go to a party at Georgina's house. Georgina is originally a friend of Chuck's and a huge drug addict whose parent's don't pay attention to her. They hint in the book that her and Serena know each other from boarding school. But nothing else is really mentioned. I believe she's gone after that one book because she gets put into rehab. 

They are probably going to take huge liberties on her character for entertainment purposes. So don't worry if you've never read the books. The show is actually very different from the books.


----------



## jetplanesex (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm totally obsessed with this show [ hello, vapid, worthless drama--love it! ] and I was obsessed with the books in highschool. I'm pretty disappointed that they stopped streaming it online, though, because I ALWAYS work when it's playing on TV and never at home where I have cable to watch.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Apr 29, 2008)

What did Georgina do to Serena? I missed that part after she put something in her soda.


----------



## sweetie0716 (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jetplanesex* 

 
_ I'm pretty disappointed that they stopped streaming it online, though, because I ALWAYS work when it's playing on TV and never at home where I have cable to watch._

 
If you want to watch it online you can go to surfthechannel dot com . They have everything on there!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandyyyy <3* 

 
_What did Georgina do to Serena? I missed that part after she put something in her soda._

 
Well she drugged her and then apparently they went out and partied (which serena doesnt remeber) and then serena overslept and missed the SATs... did you see the part where Dan confronted her at the end? i really hope they dont break up..

So did everyone see the previews for next week? what do you think it is that georgina has on serena? i think its gotta be a sex tape...


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 3, 2008)

here's a description on episodes that hasn't air yet:

All About My Brother 5/5
Georgina informs Serena that she can reveal a deep dark secret from Serena's past, but no one is prepared for what Georgina does next. Blair and Jenny's power struggle continues when each of them start spreading scandalous rumors about each other on Gossip Girl. Dan sees Jenny's new beau, Asher, cheating on her, but Jenny doesn't believe him. Rufus goes to Lily for advice on how to handle Jenny's new behavior. Serena tries to confront Georgina, but she leaves before Serena has a chance. After this Serena says that she and Georgina are not friends.

Woman on the Verge 5/12
After Georgina reveals the true reason Serena left Manhattan, Serena goes back into her old habits. Her friends Blair, Nate and Chuck in order to help her, have to put their differences aside. Unfortunately, Serena is too ashamed to share the truth with Dan, therefore he assumes the worse about his girlfriend.

Meanwhile, Rufus is excited when his band is invited to perform at a Rolling Stone-sponsored concert, but Lily is the last person on earth he expects to see at the performance, especially since her wedding rehearsal dinner is the same night.

Much 'I Do' About Nothing 5/19
An unexpected guest shows up at Lily and Bart's wedding. Georgina goes somewhere where she can do no harm. Dan and Serena try to work out their relationship after Dan cheated on her. Blair plans to go somewhere with Chuck.

Wow, I can't believe Dan cheated on Serena. He's not the type of guy who cheats on his girlfriend.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (May 3, 2008)

OMG! Why would Dan cheat on Serena?! They should be able to work things out.


----------



## sweetie0716 (May 5, 2008)

I wonder if Dan cheated on Serena with Georgina? In the last episode they were talking. Who knows, maybe she drugged him as well. I don't think Dan would cheat on Serena, so something tells me Georgina is the cause.


----------



## goink (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie0716* 

 
_I wonder if Dan cheated on Serena with Georgina? In the last episode they were talking. Who knows, maybe she drugged him as well. I don't think Dan would cheat on Serena, so something tells me Georgina is the cause._

 
*Warning: **SPOILER ALERT! SPOILER ALERT! 
Sorry! Highlight below.

*There are pictures floating around Gossip Girl fansites of Dan and Georgina kissing.


----------



## beauty_marked (May 5, 2008)

Oh damn MAKE THE SPOILER ALERT BIGGERRRR AND HIGHER UPPPP!!!!!

k so im watching GG right now, and Blair just mentioned Tinsley Mortimer, who if anyone reads the GG spinoff the It girl, is Jennys frenemy. Do you think they would do an it girl spinoff???


----------



## sweetie0716 (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goink* 

 
_*Warning: **SPOILER ALERT! SPOILER ALERT! *
*Sorry! Highlight below.*

There are pictures floating around Gossip Girl fansites of Dan and Georgina kissing._

 

NOOO!!!!! I can't believe Dan would do that. But at the end of the show today they had clips and Serena cheated on him, so I guess pay backs a bitch.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (May 6, 2008)

did anyone watch the end of last night's episode?! omg omg omg! =X


----------



## TheDiesel (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandyyyy <3* 

 
_did anyone watch the end of last night's episode?! omg omg omg! =X_

 
 I missed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm trying to find it online... HELP? lol

And yes, those of you that haven't read the books, don't fret too much. They're totally opposite. BUT, I would still recommend reading the books. They're amazing. As is the "It Girl" series.


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheDiesel* 

 
_I missed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm trying to find it online... HELP? lol

And yes, those of you that haven't read the books, don't fret too much. They're totally opposite. BUT, I would still recommend reading the books. They're amazing. As is the "It Girl" series._

 
you can watch it here.

Great Stuff TV » Free TV » Gossip Girl


----------



## goink (May 6, 2008)

An extended promo for next week's episode. It should explain why Dan is cheating.

*WARNING! SPOILER FILLED*!




Gossip Girl


----------



## juxt123 (May 6, 2008)

holy crap last nights episode had the be the most drama filled EVER

I can't beleive serinas brother is gay..can't believe she killed someone?..can't believe that dog walking dude was kissing a boy i assumed it was a girl until dan said something..Where is My love chuck bass ahh so much more to say about this episode omg

ps thanks not the spoiler....not...neways if dan really does get with that bitch that f*Cking sucks   sooo not cool


----------



## beauty_marked (May 6, 2008)

ok she did say she killed someone!!!

i thought thats what she said, but then when i saw the promo for next week i thought maybe i heard wrong and she said kissed.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (May 7, 2008)

yes Serena did say that she killed someone and I was shocked when she said that.


----------



## TheDiesel (May 8, 2008)

Is it monday yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Monday's episode was amazing! Sooo much drama.


----------



## thewickedstyle (May 10, 2008)

I gasped when Serena announced she had killed someone. I absolutely love this show! I can't wait to find out more about the "sex tape" (or whatever it is!), the killing, etc etc. 

I read all the books but the show is better. Halfway through the series, the author stopped writing them to focus on It Girl, and the books went so downhill. The stories stopped even making sense. The Prequel was awesome though! And the new GG Series comes out this month sometime.


----------



## TheDiesel (May 12, 2008)

Yay Monday!!!

GG on tonight! Can't wait to find out more!!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (May 12, 2008)

new episode tonight! can't wait


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 12, 2008)

I knew it her secret had to be SUPER bad like her killing someone, because a sex tape she could have explained, everyone knew that she used to be bad/rebellious. I'm sure they would have been disappointed but it wouldn't have been the end of the world. 

I'm so addicted to this show but since they are high school kids I feel kinda old watching this show, please tell me I'm not the only 24yr old watching.


----------



## TheDiesel (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 

 
_I knew it her secret had to be SUPER bad like her killing someone, because a sex tape she could have explained, everyone knew that she used to be bad/rebellious. I'm sure they would have been disappointed but it wouldn't have been the end of the world. 

I'm so addicted to this show but since they are high school kids I feel kinda old watching this show, please tell me I'm not the only 24yr old watching._

 
 Haha, My mom and I watch it. She's 44 and I'm 21.


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 

 
_I knew it her secret had to be SUPER bad like her killing someone, because a sex tape she could have explained, everyone knew that she used to be bad/rebellious. I'm sure they would have been disappointed but it wouldn't have been the end of the world. 

I'm so addicted to this show but since they are high school kids I feel kinda old watching this show, please tell me I'm not the only 24yr old watching._

 
i'm 26 and i watch it. i think teens shows are much more interesting than adult shows. hence, i still read teen books. i hate reading adult books. not so interesting.


----------



## thewickedstyle (May 12, 2008)

Next episode is the season finale already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please, I'm 28 and I watch it. It's so fun. I download them onto my blackberry and watch them in random places, like  the dr's office!


----------



## shadowaddict (May 12, 2008)

This is my guilty pleasure show. I'm 45 and I love this show but my 19 yr old daughter is totally not interested. At 45 I do feel a little silly but I still tape it and watch it during the day when I'm home alone.


----------



## sweetie0716 (May 12, 2008)

I'm so sad that this season is coming to an end already
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next weeks episode looks awesome though. Can't wait!!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (May 13, 2008)

can't wait till the finale! And Maybe season 2 will be more drama filled than the first one


----------



## goink (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandyyyy <3* 

 
_can't wait till the finale! And Maybe season 2 will be more drama filled than the first one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope GG's season 2 won't be like The OC's season 2.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 13, 2008)

Ugh, im SO sad its ending after next week too but how GREAT was last night??

i have to say my 3 favorite characters last night were Blair, Serena's mom and Chuck.. I freakin love chuck, how funny was it when they were trying to make Serena feel better by saying the bad stuff they had all done and he goes "Uhh, I'm Chuck Bass"...priceless..

Can't wait for next week! i think what i'm most looking forward to is Serena and Blairs girl fight..ha! should be awesome!


----------



## TonyaB (Aug 15, 2008)

I am addicted to this show.
Their style is amazinggg.
Hair & makeup is flawless :s

*NEW SEASON SEPT 1!!* I can't wait.
I watched season 1 over the summer in 3 days & I ordered all the books :]


----------



## perfectdefect (Aug 15, 2008)

it's addicting i can't stop..sometimes i want to but i keep tuning in.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 18, 2008)

Is anyone watching this season?? 

I am addicted once again.

I lost track of it 1st season with the writers strike, so I recently bought the box set dvd of season 1 ...Watched it all in one day (wow like several hours of watching considering i had like 18 (or so) episodes and they are all 45 minutes long) 

this show has me ridiculously captivated.


----------



## XoMakeup (Sep 18, 2008)

LoL. I love this show! Season 2 is great. I didn't get the chance to watch all of season 1 im going to purchase it too!
=)


----------



## pink_lariat (Sep 18, 2008)

I love to watch Gossip Girl, especially Blair:hair style, clothes...I just like everything about her．


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 18, 2008)

I love Gossip Girl. I'm 21 but even if it continues to when I'm 30 I still won't think I'm too old for it.

I wish I had their wardrobes, or at least a little bit.

I wish Dan and Serena would just stay together. I don't really like Blair and her new boyfriend that much either but his stepmom makes it a lot more interesting.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 19, 2008)

I am in love with the wardrobe for this show right now.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 19, 2008)

Haha at the comment about being 30 and still watching the show!

I started reading the books when i was 14!! i think. I stopped reading the series, but i do enjoy the show.  The story is kind of.. out there.. but the clothes are fab!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 22, 2008)

It used to be a guilty pleasure of mine, but now it's a plain pleasure. The way it's just dripping with both scandal and satire is amazing. Can't wait for tonight's episode! Well, tomorrow's, technically. Time zones and all that.


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2009)

I love this show.
I recently started watching it and i have been downloading season 2. So far i am on episode 4 where they go back to school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Blair.


----------



## TheDiesel (Mar 30, 2009)

I am missing it right now. It's a new one tonight, right? UGH... My future mother-in-law is watching... Chuck or something like that. 

I want to watch it online? Possible this early?


----------



## nunu (Apr 14, 2009)

When are the new episodes airing?


----------



## Kinderwhore (Apr 14, 2009)

It's back on April 20th. So for us downloaders, April 21st!


----------



## nunu (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks! I can't wait


----------



## nunu (Apr 25, 2009)

I watched it on Tuesday!! I can't wait to watch it this Tuesday because there is a major spoiler on their website, i don't want to say it so that i don't ruin it for others.

But i really hate Vanessa...I don't get her character.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I watched it on Tuesday!! I can't wait to watch it this Tuesday because there is a major spoiler on their website, i don't want to say it so that i don't ruin it for others.

*But i really hate Vanessa...I don't get her character.*_

 
ugh, ya. soo much. i read a spoiler off of wikipedia (they have summaries for the rest of the season)... and i was not happy.


----------



## nunu (Apr 25, 2009)

^Interesting!

I only know that someone is coming back lol...I have hated Vanessa since the first series..I can't pin point what i hate about her but i just find her irritating.


----------



## TheDiesel (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^Interesting!

I only know that someone is coming back lol...I have hated Vanessa since the first series..I can't pin point what i hate about her but i just find her irritating._

 
I feel the same way. However, i believe it is because I read the books before the show and I couldn't stand the Vanessa in the books.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 12, 2009)

I love this show but Never have the time to watch it. I am gonna have to download all the episodes and watch them this weekend.


----------



## nunu (May 12, 2009)

Anyone seen this weeks' episode?


----------



## sweatpea559 (May 12, 2009)

Yes! Chuck is the sweetest asshole ever! It made me cry!


----------



## nunu (May 12, 2009)

I love chuck! I think he and Blair should be together and i hate Dan's guts!


----------



## Brie (May 12, 2009)

i love Chuck and Blair too !!!


----------



## TheDiesel (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_i love Chuck and Blair too !!!_

 
+1

I absolutely LOVE them together. She's totally good for him. The dress was adorable!


----------



## Kinderwhore (May 13, 2009)

I wish Eric had more onscreen time, to be honest. He's the only level-headed and sane person on the show. Not that I don't love the crazies.


----------



## sweatpea559 (May 19, 2009)

I loved the finale, but it felt a little too much like an ending. Don't get me wrong, I'm still looking forward to the next season, but now there's just not much mystery left. I'm sure the writers already have some crazy twist thought up though so we'll see!


----------



## TheDiesel (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweatpea559* 

 
_I loved the finale, but it felt a little too much like an ending. Don't get me wrong, I'm still looking forward to the next season, but now there's just not much mystery left. I'm sure the writers already have some crazy twist thought up though so we'll see!_

 

I agree. However, it'll be fun to see....

*SPOILER FROM THE FINALE*







Georgina & Blair rooming together, haha. That in itself is going to be nuts! I am soooo excited Chuck & Blair are together finally! The gifts and everything he said was so sweet. Who knew Chuck Bass had that side to him. He's changed drastically from the guy they made him out to be in the beginning. Not to mention Serena & Dan's "brother" in the same Uni as Dan.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 20, 2009)

Blair and Chuck forever!! Gah, i really think i could watch the show if it was just about the two of them, i dont really even care about the other characters that much and they are just SO adorable...


----------



## nunu (May 20, 2009)

Blair is in for a shock next season


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweatpea559* 

 
_I loved the finale, but it felt a little too much like an ending. Don't get me wrong, I'm still looking forward to the next season, but now there's just not much mystery left. I'm sure the writers already have some crazy twist thought up though so we'll see!_

 

It did feel kinda end-y... but I can't wait for next season!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 4, 2009)

i love gossip girl. i love the fashion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i just finished the first season on dvd. now i gotta catch up on the next season!


----------



## lovejt* (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree! Blair & Chuck!! They are so cute together.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^Interesting!

I only know that someone is coming back lol...I have hated Vanessa since the first series..I can't pin point what i hate about her but i just find her irritating._

 
is there anyway i can catch up and watch the second season before it comes out on dvd?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejt** 

 
_I agree! Blair & Chuck!! They are so cute together._

 
i agree!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 16, 2009)

Penn Badgley AKA Dan Humphrey Is literally.. like.. 600 yards away from me right now. 

They are fliming a movie Called "Easy A" in my small little town, and they are using the huge house down the street in one of the "pool Party" Scenes.

Cam Gigandet is there too ( He played James In Twilight!)


----------



## user79 (Jul 18, 2009)

I just watched season 1 and 2 over the last couple weeks and I have to say at first I enjoyed it. Now I'm almost bored of it. The characters are so devoid of depth and the plot lines just go round and round in circles. The inbred relationships and breakups are so annoying. I wish they would introduce new characters for the teenagers to date instead of just switching up between their small group, it's getting so old. The Blair and Chuck drama was just so long and drawn out and I was getting so sick of Dan and Serena's trials and tribulations as well. Don't these people realize that communication is the most important thing in a relationship? I also wish that they'd kept Jenny working in the fashion industry at least that was a small reprieve from the high school drama, but now she's just back at school about to become "Queen". Ugh.

I'll prob watch the third season when it starts but if it's just more of the same relationships and break ups I'm out for good.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandyyyy <3* 

 
_Does anyone here watch the t.v. series gossip girl? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do! And I really like it.


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 11, 2009)

************SPOILER ALERT**************** 
re this monday's north american episode (Nov 9th)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

....
...


...

...
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
what the hell, this threesome story line...........i am not a prude but it def makes it awkward watching it with my mom, and her scoffing and showing her distaste.

though i would have expected it with chuck.


----------



## nunu (May 14, 2010)

I am a bit excited about this season's finale, especially that i heard a spoiler.


----------



## Brie (Jun 5, 2010)

So I finally watched all of season three, argh I hope jenny dies over the summer....... I felt kind of sorry for her sometimes but I think she's the devil lol!! I love Chuck and Blair


----------



## nunu (Jun 6, 2010)

I love Chuck and Blair too


----------



## hil34 (Jun 7, 2010)

i hate jenny too! and her makeup is so distracting!!!


----------



## munchkin86 (Sep 4, 2010)

*Gossip Girl anyone?*

One day I was home sick and flicking channels and I started watching gossip girl. I thought it was pretty good so whenever I see it on tv I will watch it. 

Well I came across the dvd's at Costco and thought what the heck so I bought seasons 1 & 2 and I am FALLING IN LOVE with this show!!

It's soo good! I just love the Blair/Chuck witty banter and can't get enough. Anyone else a fan?


----------



## everglot (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: Gossip Girl anyone?*

I love love love gossip girl!  In my opinion, the first two seasons were the best and the third was just kind of eh.  I think Jenny and her crazy, ridiculous ways really kept it going for me since everyone else's storylines were boring.  Jenny/Nate is my favorite, I can't even lie but I did love Blair/Chuck in the first couple seasons as well.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: Gossip Girl anyone?*

I haven't seen the show, but I'm interested in checking it out. There is actually a thread over here if you want to chat with more fans:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f222/g...-anyone-87225/


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 5, 2010)

*merged multiple threads*


----------



## user79 (Sep 17, 2010)

The new season has started! Who's watching?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 17, 2010)

i am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i freaking love the show! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i thought the first episode was great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 such beautiful clothing that the girls had in Paris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and of course i'm extremely happy that Chuck is alive!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 16, 2010)

Yep, I love this series! Awesome.


----------



## Brie (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone else think that the last episode before the break with Lily seeming like the devil was just a ratings tactic?? I mean it comes clear the very first episode back...


----------



## user79 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not loving the storylines this season at all... :/


----------



## Brie (Jan 31, 2011)

Either, and I'm so sick of Serena lol!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 10, 2011)

well i have been very dissapointed with the season so far. the storylines are kinda blah and i wish that Blair would just grow the hell up. i used to enjoy watching her crazy schemes but now i just think she's a little too old for it all. meh!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 10, 2011)

i just think blair and chuck should just get married already, and serena annoys the hell out of me, and where has vanessa gone? i liked her


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 11, 2011)

yeah chuck and blair should get married! that would be awesome! i am sure that i read somewhere that she may have a fling with dan though which is really wrong! and quite frankly a little predictable. and yes i liked vanessa - at times she annoyed me but for the most part she was ok. i'm not fussed on serena though


----------



## user79 (Feb 14, 2011)

They need to write some of those characters with no storylines off the show.

  	Rufus - WTF does he do anyway? Apparently sits at home all day on his ass making waffles and doting on his wife. Is it just me or have there been an absurd number of brunch segments in this whole TV show?

  	Serena's little bro - So insignificant to the show I don't even remember his name. Boring character begone.

  	Damian - Rich boy drug dealer - _really_?


  	They need to get some more interesting characters on this show, this season is dullsville. I also could care less about Chuck tbh, I mean a college drop out becomes one of the richest, successful businessmen in NYC? It's getting more and more implausible...I also think Lily will turn into an alcoholic soon.

  	Oh and that whole Dan and Blair romance flirting thing is cringeworthy. I don't even know why I'm still watching this show tbh.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 15, 2011)

MissChievous said:


> They need to write some of those characters with no storylines off the show.
> 
> Rufus - WTF does he do anyway? Apparently sits at home all day on his ass making waffles and doting on his wife. Is it just me or have there been an absurd number of brunch segments in this whole TV show?
> 
> ...


	i'm starting to feel this way! right now i am downloading the episode from last night to watch (mainly because my hubby is working late tonight and i have nothing to watch!) if it doesnt interest me i think i shall stop watching. i'll stick to 90210 thanks very much - still cheesey but actually interesting!


----------



## alex4u (Feb 26, 2011)

right now i am waiting for the Gossip Girl season 4 episode 17 which is going to air on 28th. This season is awesome. I loved all the dresses of Blake lively


----------



## Susanne (Feb 26, 2011)

We are still waiting for season 3 here......


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2011)

well gossip girl this past week was a bit more interesting. i am hoping that it will start to pick up again. but i agree that they need to cut some characters out of it!


----------

